# Armourcoat vs. Variance



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, need some input from you plasterers. Got a job that has Armourcoat spec'd for about 1500 sq ft of wall. My taper and I can get certified, not a problem. Variance may be easier to get. Is one better than the other? Thanks in advance.


----------

